

Young girl given bio-engineered windpipe dies - geuis
http://m.nbcnews.com/health/young-girl-given-bio-engineered-windpipe-dies-6C10566338

======
al1x
But that operation had also involved surgery on the girl’s esophagus, which
never healed properly. She underwent another operation a month ago to correct
the problem and died from complications arising from the second operation,
said Dr. Mark J. Holterman, a pediatric surgeon at the hospital.

“The trachea was never a problem,” Dr. Macchiarini said Sunday.

